# Camallanus Question



## HGI (Oct 27, 2009)

So I noticed my gf's beta has the dreaded Camallanus parasite







poor little guy

We're both still reading and trying to figure out how we're going to help the little guy,

Though I have a question,
Since his tank has snails and cherry shrimps are they too also infected? Can the snails and shrimps carry the parasites as well?
It's a small 2.5g planted with a heater and filter, has anyone had to deal with Camallanus before care to shine some light on this?

Thanks.


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2010)

HGI said:


> So I noticed my gf's beta has the dreaded Camallanus parasite
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Never delt with it but what I have read is horrible. Here ia a Link


----------



## HGI (Oct 27, 2009)

I just have one question if anyone can answer it.

Since the beta is the only fish in the tank does this mean he is the only host? Or can the shrimp, snails become a host as well? So could I remove the beta from the 2.5g tank and treat the beta and just leave the 2.5g tank fish free for about a month, hoping the parasite will die due to not having a host, then return the beta once he is better?

Or should I be treating the beta and the whole tank?

Thanks.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Unfortunately snails can act as an intermediary but most meds that treat camallanus will kill snails. Not sure about the shrimp acting as an intermediate but the meds will kill them too.


----------



## HGI (Oct 27, 2009)

Bummer for the snails and shrimp, how about the plants? If it's going to kill the plants as well then I might as well just bleach the whole tank (taking the beta out and treating him in a glass/gar).


----------

